# I live in brasilia, Brazil. Would like to join



## Y. G. Weis (Apr 28, 2012)

I live in brasilia, Brazil. Don't speak portuguese. Would like to join an English-speaking lodje. Could you please help me ?


----------



## Nate Riley (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't claim to have a lot of knowledge regarding "recognition", except that you what to be careful to choose a lodge and grand lodge that is properly recognized.  .

Hopefully, someone else (e.g. a brother that has a book of properly recognized lodges), can chime in on that.  

If you are an ex-pat, you might want to contact that Grand Lodge of your home state (assuming US nationality), to get a list of lodges or the grand lodge they recognize.


----------



## massmason (Apr 29, 2012)

You might want to contact The Massachusetts Lodge or King Solomon's Lodge both are under the jurisdiction of Grand Lodge of Massachusetts.  They both have a large number of Brazilian men who may be able to guide you in your search for light.  Good luck!


----------

